# New MTR-700 Tuning Adapter Firmware 1.39



## greenhut (Jul 24, 2002)

Charter delivered a new Arris branded MTR-700 today, and it came with firmware version 1.39. Havent seen any mention of this anywhere online - previous latest version was 1.37. The firmware has a Feb 2014 date (vs sometime on 2009 1.37). Of course no release notes, so no idea what may have been changed or fixed. The only physical difference is the box now says Arris instead of Motorola.

All started after 2 months of fighting with Charter trying to get my Motorola MTR-700 firmware update from 1.33 to 1.37. On the advice of another forum member, I submitted an FCC complaint. Took several weeks for any action, but then they got serious.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Arris is the new name for Motorola products, like Cisco is the new name for Scientific Atlanta products. It's hard to keep track of who's who, with all the murders and executions goin on. Er, I mean mergers and acquisitions. 

Often you can get different name badges, but still have the same product. Sometimes it's a completely new product.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And I would guess that if you had access to a change log, one of the biggest (if not only) changes between 1.37 and 1.39 would be "Changed branding from Motorola to Arris."


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

I can tell you one of the main changes to v01.39 as I have had an open case with my cable company and Motorola for months regarding an issue with having to power-cycle my TA every 48-72 hours whereby the TA would fall out of an activate state. This has been a complete nightmare for me since I purchased my Roamio Pro last August. Motorola blames TiVo for it being a chipset issue with the tuners whereby they are out of spec and sending erroneous requests to the TA which causes it to enter an out of active state and effectively loses it's ability to send/receive tuning requests from the headend.

The fix is supposed to keep the TA in an active state. I'm the first customer in my area to receive 01.39 and crossing my fingers that it fixes this issue for good!


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

ahwman said:


> The fix is supposed to keep the TA in an active state. I'm the first customer in my area to receive 01.39 and crossing my fingers that it fixes this issue for good!


Please keep us updated on this. I have to power cycle my TA ever few weeks. It use to be ever day or every other day but since they replaced it last year, it's been much better.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

gbruyn said:


> Please keep us updated on this. I have to power cycle my TA ever few weeks. It use to be ever day or every other day but since they replaced it last year, it's been much better.


I'll keep you posted from my end. In the interim, the next time your TA goes into a failure state, please do the following before power-cycling your TA and post your results:

Go into the TA diagnostics from your TiVo - Settings & Messages - Account & System Info - Tuning Adapter - Tuning Adapter Diagnostics - Switched Digital Video Status.

What does "Status:" show? It should read "Active".


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had 1.37 firmware for years and hardly ever have to power cycle it in order to keep things working.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

moyekj said:


> I've had 1.37 firmware for years and hardly ever have to power cycle it in order to keep things working.


Same here. I've only needed to power-cycle due to issues with the cable not working or adding/changing Cable Cards.


----------

